# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مـوسوعة مصر الخالدة (متجدد كل ثلاثة ايام)

## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخوانى الكرام

معكم فى سلسلة من الاماكن التاريخية والمتاحف 
مع نبذه  عنها مدعمة بالصور ان شاء الله

بسم الله نبتدى .. 1 .. الجيزة 




مقدمة

قمت بتنسيق وتجميع الموضوع لأبناء مصر





البداية

هرم خوفو العظيم


حكم الملك خوفو مصر قرابة ثلاثة وعشرون عاماً من عام 2574 حتى 2550 قبل الميلاد، خلال عصر الأسرة الرابعة فى الدولة القديمة. وهو صاحب هرم الجيزة الأكبر، والذى يعد أول عجائب الدنيا السبع والوحيد المكتمل من عجائب العالم القديم والتى لا تزال قائمة حتى الآن. 

وقد تم بناء الطبقات الأولى من الحجارة حول تل منخفض فى وسط المنطقة التى تركت غير ممهدة وتم دمجها فى بناية الهرم. وهذا التل بمثابة قلب الهرم كما قللت من حجم البناء المطلوب تشييده. ويرتفع المدخل الأصلى للهرم بحوالى 16.8 متراً أو 55.1 قدم من سطح الأرض ويفتح على الجهة الشمالية ليواجه النجم القطبى، حيث تقطن روح الملك فى العالم الآخر. ويبلغ طول كل ضلع من الأضلاع المكونة للقاعدة حوالى 230.38 متراً أو 755.65 قدم. وهو مبنى من 210 طبقة لم يبق منها سوى 201 فقط. 

وكان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم شاملاً قمته هو 146.5 متراً أو 480.5 قدم ولكنه الآن حوالى 137.2 متراً أو 450 قدم، وزاوية الجوانب حوالى 51 و 50 درجة. وقد عثر على التابوت والهرم فارغين عند فتح الهرم فى القرن التاسع.



هرم الملك خفرع



بنى الملك خفرع، ثاني أهرامات هضبة الجيزة الشهيرة، من نوعية غير جيدة من قوالب الحجر الجيري الصغيرة. والهرم يبدو للناظرين أنه أكبر من هرم خوفو العظيم وذلك لأنه بني على مرتفع يعلو حوالى عشرة أمتار أو ثلاثة وثلاثون قدم عن السطح الذى بنى عليه هرم الملك خوفو. 

وقد كان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم يبلغ حوالى 143.5 متر أو 470.7 قدم، أما الآن فهو 136.5 متر أو 447.7 قدم. كما يبلغ كل ضلع من أضلاع المربع الذى يشكل قاعدة الهرم حوالى 215.25 متر أو 706.02 قدم وتكون الجوانب الأربعة مع القاعدة زاوية 53.10 درجة. 

وقد كان التخطيط الأصلى للهرم هو أن تقطع غرفة الدفن تحت الأرض ويبنى الهرم فوقها. ومع ذلك، فقد تم تحريك غرفة الدفن إلى الجنوب تحت الهرم. 

وللهرم مدخلان وطريقان هابطان على الجانب الشمالى، يؤدى أحدهما إلى غرفة الدفن. أما الفتحة الأخرى فهى أعلى من الأولى بحوالى ستة عشر متراً أو اثنان وخمسون قدماً ونصف. 

وما زالت قمة الهرم محتفظة بكسوتها من الحجر الأبيض المصقول. أما باقى الهرم فقد تآكل بعض الشئ نتيجة للنوعية الرديئة من الأحجار التى استعملت فى البناء، ولو أن بعض الأجزاء السفلى للهرم ما زالت محتفظة بغلافها الجرانيتى. أما قمة الهرم فهى مفقودة. 

وكان تابوت خفرع مصنوع من الجرانيت الرمادي ونصفه مغطي بالطبقة السميكة التي كانت تغطي أرضية الغرفة.



هرم منكاورع



هرم منكاورع هو أصغر أهرامات هضبة الجيزة ويبلغ ارتفاعه حوالى 66 متراً أو 216 قدم. وقد تم بنائه على حافة الهضبة المنحدرة. وأنهى بنائه شبسس كاف، خليفة الملك منكاورع. 

وكانت مساحة القاعدة فى الأصل حوالى 108.5 متراً أو 355.8 قدم مربع. ولكن نتيجة لرفع الحجارة لاحقاً لاستخدامها فى أغراض أخرى، فقد أصبح طول أضلاع القاعدة حالياً حوالى 102.2 متراً &#215; 104.6 متراً أو 335.2 قدم &#215; 343.1 قدم وترتفع الجوانب بزاوية 51 درجة. 

وقد غطت الطبقات الستة عشر السفلى من الهرم بكتل من الجرانيت الوردى. وقد قطعت حجرة الدفن فى الصخر أسفل الهرم ويمكن الوصول إليها من خلال المدخل الشمالى مروراً بممر منحدر. كما قطع ممر منحدر أخر أسفل الممر الأول. 

وأغلقت حجرة الدفن بواسطة ثلاث سدات من الجرانيت أو القوالب الحجرية والذى تم إنزالهم فى فتحات رأسية مقطوعة فى الجدران. وقد استخدمت الحجرة الداخلية كمخزن بينما استخدمت الأخرى كغرفة للدفن ولها سقف جمالونى. كما غطت الجدران بكتل من الجرانيت. 

وقد تم العثور على تابوت من البازلت فى فجوة داخل الأرض على عمق أربعون سنتيمتراً أو ستة عشر قدم. ولكن هذا التابوت غرق فى البحر أثناء نقله إلى إنجلترا فى عام 1838 ميلادياً. ويحتفظ المتحف البريطانى فى لندن بغطاء تابوت على شكل أدمى للملك منكاورع ولكنه ليس هو الغطاء الأصلى الذى عثر عليه فى غرفة الدفن. 

كما تم بناء المعبد الجنائزى ومعبد الوادى والطريق المؤدى لهما من الطوب وحجر قليل الجودة.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٦٦ م 
 الطول ١٠٨ م 
 العرض ١٠٨ م
 


تمثال أبو الهول



نحت تمثال أبو الهول بمنطقة الجيزة من نوعية غير جيدة من الحجر الجيرى، ومن المرجح أنه كان فى الأصل مغطى بطبقة من الجص وملون. ولا زالت آثار الألوان الأصلية ظاهرة بجانب إحدى أذنيه. ويبلغ طول أبو الهول حوالى 73.5 متراً أو 241.1 قدم ويبلغ ارتفاعه 20 متراً أو 65.6 قدم. 

وفى العصور التالية، تسببت العواصف الرملية والعوامل الأخرى فى تآكل بعض أجزاء التمثال المختلفة وخاصة الرقبة وبعض الأجزاء فى الجانب الأيسر والقدمين بالإضافة إلى الجزء الخلفى للتمثال. 

وبين مخالب أبو الهول توجد لوحة تروى قصة حلم للملك تحتمس الرابع تسمى لوحة الحلم. 

وتغطى رأس التمثال غطاء الرأس الملكى المسمى بالنمس كما كان له لحية مستعارة طويلة، وهى مكسورة الآن. أما أنف التمثال فهى مكسورة أيضاً، غالباً منذ عصر المماليك، الذين قاموا باستخدامها كهدف للنيشان. 

وفى فترة لاحقة تم تغطية أبو الهول بقوالب صغيرة من الحجر الجيرى تم تثبيتها على سطحه لحمايته، ثم تم تبديلها حديثاً.



معبد أبو الهول



كرس هذا المعبد لعبادة أبو الهول، والذى إعتبر رب الشمس حور إم آخت. ولسبب ما لم يكتمل بناء المعبد. 

الميزة الهندسية الأساسية لهذا المعبد هو بهو الأعمدة، المقام حول الفناء الرئيسى، وبه أربعة وعشرين عمود من الجرانيت. 

وقد تم عمل تجاويف بالأرض لتوضع عليها تماثيل الملك خفرع. وبالمعبد يوجد قدس الأقداس فى الناحية الشرقية وآخر فى الناحية الغربية، من المحتمل أنهم كانوا لعبادة الشمس فى الشروق والغروب



الغرف الداخلية وأروقة هرم خوفو.



يختفى المدخل الرئيسى لهرم الملك خوفو ويفتح على ممر منحدر يبلغ طوله حوالى 28.21 متر أو 95.53 قدم. ثم يصل إلى ممر ضيق صاعد يبلغ طوله حوالى 37.76 متر أو 123.85 قدم، كما يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالى 1.20 متر أو 3.94 قدم و1.05 متر أو 3.44 قدم فى العرض. 

وهو يؤدى على الوصلة التى تقود إلى القاعة المسماة "غرفة الملكة" والبهو العظيم. ويعتقد أن هذه الغرفة قد صممت لتكون مكان الدفن الأصلى ولكنها هجرت لسبب ما فيما بعد. وفى المنتصف، توجد غرفة ثانية لها سقف جمالونى الشكل ومساحتها حوالى 5.23 &#215; 5.76 متر أو 17.15 &#215; 18.89 قدم كما يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالى 6.26 متر أو 20.53 قدم. وقد أطلق على هذه الغرفة "غرفة الملكة" وهى تسمية خاطئة حيث كان يتم دفن الملكات فى أهرامات أخرى منفصلة وصغيرة حول أهرامات أزواجهن. 

كما تم مؤخراً فحص التجاويف الصغيرة المستطيلة فى الجداران الشمالي والجنوبي لهذه الغرفة، باستخدام كاميرا آلية. ومن المرجح أن هذه التجاويف تؤدى إلى ممرات سرية، ومع ذلك فلم يظهر بعد أى برهان على ذلك. 

ويمتد البهو العظيم من الممر الأفقى الذى يؤدى من غرفة الملكة إلى حجرة دفن الملك. ويبلغ طول البهو حوالى 46.71 متر أو 153.21 قدم كما يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالى 8.46 و 8.74 متر أو 27.75 و28.67 قدم. وتميل جدرانه الجانبية إلى داخل البهو تدريجياً مشكله سطح مدعم بدعامة حجرية. تبرز من سطح الجدار. 

أما الفجوات المستطيلة والأخاديد المقطوعة فوق الدعامة المرتفعة على كلا الجانبين للبهو فمن الجائز أنها كانت مزودة بعوارض خشبية كانت تستخدم لتنزيل وتأمين السدادات الحجرية لغلق البهو العظيم. وفى نهاية هذا البهو يوجد ممر ضيق به منصة مرتفعة فى الوسط. وقد غطت جدرانه بكتل من الجرانيت بها أربعة فتحات رأسية على الجوانب الشرقية والغربية، من المعتقد أنه كان يتم إنزال قطع من الجرانيت بهذه الفتحات بواسطة الحبال أو وسائل أخرى لغلق مدخل حجرة دفن الملك. 

أما حجرة الدفن والتى تقع على محور شرق-غرب، على ارتفاع حوالى 42.30 متر أو 138.75 قدم فوق سطح الأرض. وتبلغ مساحتها حوالى 10.49 متر أو 34.41 قدم &#215; 5.24 متر أو 17.19 قدم، كما يبلغ ارتفاعها 5.84 متر أو 19.15 قدم. وجدران وأرضية الغرفة مغطاة بكتل من الجرانيت المصقول صقلاً جيداً والسقف مكون من تسع كتل من الجرانيت. 

كما يوجد فجوتان مستطيلتان ضيقتان مقطوعتان فى الجدارين الشمالى والجنوبى، ويعرفان باسم ممرات التهوية ولكنها فى أغلب الظن كانت تخدم أهداف دينية أخرى. وقد تم تنظيف هذه الفجوات وهى تستخدم حالياً للتهوية ولتحسين دورة الهواء داخل الهرم. 

وتحتوى غرفة الملك على تابوت خاو مستطيل، مصنوع من الجرانيت بدون غطاء، وكان يوماً يحوى تابوت من الخشب لجثمان الملك. 

وفوق حجرة الملك، توجد خمس مقصورات منفصلة بنيت الواحدة فوق الأخرى. وجميعها لها أسقف مسطحة فيما عدا أعلاهم فلها سقف جمالونى الشكل.



حُفر مراكب هرم خوفو



نحتت خمس حُفر للمراكب بالقرب من هرم الملك خوفو. وقد وجدت الحفرتين الواقعتين شرقى المعبد الجنائزى خاويتين. 

أما الحفرتين الجنوبيتين، فقد تم التنقيب فى إحداهما وعثر على مركب كبير من الخشب معروض حالياً فى متحف المراكب فوق الحفرة. ولم يتم بعد التنقيب فى الحفرة الثانية، حيث لا زالت تحوى المركب بداخلها. 

أما الحفرة الخامسة فقد قطعت إلى الشمال ومتوازية مع الطريق الموصل للمعبد أسفل الهضبة.



لوحة الحلم لتحتمس الرابع



يوجد بين قدمى أبو الهول لوحة، تعرف حالياً باسم "لوحة الحلم"، وهى تروى قصة كيف أن الملك تحتمس الرابع الذى كان يصطاد بالقرب من أبو الهول شعر بالتعب وخر نائماً. 

وفى أثناء نومه حلم الملك بوحى يبشره بأنه إذا استطاع تحرير أبو الهول من الرمال فسيقدر له أن يصبح ملك مصر. 

وقد أمر الملك بإقامة هذه اللوحة بعد حوالى ألف ومائة عام من حكم الملك خفرع تخليداً لهذا الحلم المبشر. 


متحف مركب الملك خوفو




يوجد جنوب الجهة الشرقية للهرم بناية حديثة تحوى المركب الذى تم اكتشافه فى عام 1954 ميلادياً. 

وهو مركب ملكى ضخم مصنوع من خشب الأرز، وقد تم العثور عليه مفككاً فى الحفرة وهو يعد من أكبر المراكب التى تم العثور عليها بمصر حتى الآن. 

على مقدمة ظهر القارب، توجد مظلة، يغطى الجزء الأوسط منها إطار يحمل المظلة. أما الجزء الخلفى من ظهر القارب، فيوجد به الكابينة الرئيسية، وهى على هيئة سقف مدعم بأعمدة من شجر النخيل. 

وللقارب زوج من المجاديف لتوجيه الدفة وخمس أزواج من المجاديف لتسيير المركب، ويبلغ طولها حوالى 43.3 متر أو 142.02 قدم، كما يبلغ عرضها حوالى 5.90 متر أو 19.35 قدم وارتفاعها حوالى 5 أمتار أو 16.4 قدم عند مقدمة المركب و 7 أمتار أو 23 قدم عند المؤخرة. 

وقد استخدم القارب لنقل الأثاث الجنائزي الخاص بالملك. وفي حين كانت بعض المراكب تصنع كنماذج، فمن الواضح أن هذا المركب قد استخدم بالفعل كما يبين الانكماش الملحوظ للحبال المتبقية. 



الى اللقاء القادم ان شاء الله مع .. 

المتـحــف المصرى

فى رعايه الله 
ميمو

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب ميمو المصري
انا الدارس للتاريخ و الباحث فيه و الكاتب له وقفت منبهرا بما كتبت
بارك الله فيك توثيق اكثر من رائع
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أخى الكبير وأستاذى
معتز فطين
صدقنى كلامك بيفرحنى جدا ودايمامش دلوقتى بس
انا شاكر لك جدا
وياريت لو تنتظر تعديل عنوان الموضوع 
ومتابعة الحلقات
والحلقه القادمة عن
المتحف المصرى

----------


## dodoo_oo

ميمو اشكرك بقوووووووووووووة على المعلومات الرائعة 
وانا من متابعي الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> ميمو اشكرك بقوووووووووووووة على المعلومات الرائعة 
> وانا من متابعي الموضوع
> جزاك الله خيرا



ميرسى على كلامك الممتع يا دودو
ان شاء الله حتكون موسوعه متكاملة جدا
خليكى معانا
فى رعاية الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى العزيز ميمو
جزيل الشكر لك على مجهودك الرائع
بجد بتفيدنا بالكثير مما نحتاجه
دائما موضوعاتك مميزة ومفيدة بشكل كبير
بحس اننا بنشاهد ما تحكى عنه وليس القراءة عنه فقط
بجد موسووووووووووعه
تسلم ايدك ميمو
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## قلب مصر

معلومات غاية فى الأهمية
الموضوع مستوفى لنقاط كثيرة جدا يا ميمو
مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه 
واتمنى لك التوفيق فى باقى الحلقات

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا .....
سلمت يداك علي المجهود المبذول ....
وفي انتظار الجديد ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ميمو
ومجهود طيب منك جدااا
كل الشكر لك
وفي انتظار بقية الحلقات ان شاء الله
لك مني خالص تقديري

----------


## hassan33

اشكرك جدا لان موضوع جميل يشعرنا بلفخر والاعتزاز بتاريخنا ويخرجنا من الحاضر 00000فالشكر الكبير لك على المجهود الكبير ولك تحياتى وتمنياتى لمصر ان تعود الى سابق عهدها من التقدم والرياده والقوى وتعلم العالم التقدم والحضارة بدون احتلال كما تفعل الدول التى تقول انها متحضرة ولاكنها بعيد كل البعد عن التحضر هم متقدمين فقط ولاكن كانت مصر اكثر تقدم وتحضر وشكرا على هذه اللحظات التى نعيشها مع ما تقدمه وننتظر لو امكن الباقى لان مجهود

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> اخى العزيز ميمو
> جزيل الشكر لك على مجهودك الرائع
> بجد بتفيدنا بالكثير مما نحتاجه
> دائما موضوعاتك مميزة ومفيدة بشكل كبير
> بحس اننا بنشاهد ما تحكى عنه وليس القراءة عنه فقط
> بجد موسووووووووووعه
> تسلم ايدك ميمو
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


أختى الغالية عبير
شرفنى مرورك وأسعدتنى كلماتك الرائعة
وأنا بتمنى دايما أكون بقدملكم شىء مفيد فعلا
انتظرى باقى الحلقات
فى رعاية الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> معلومات غاية فى الأهمية
> الموضوع مستوفى لنقاط كثيرة جدا يا ميمو
> مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه 
> واتمنى لك التوفيق فى باقى الحلقات



مرورك أكتر أهمية من الموضوع يا قلب مصر
وميرسى بجد على كلماتك المميزة فى حق الموضوع
فى رعاية الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> *الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 
> 
> موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا .....
> سلمت يداك علي المجهود المبذول ....
> وفي انتظار الجديد ......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*



أختى الغالية ليلة عشق
مرورك أسعدنى بحق
وكلماتك شرفتنى وبتدفعنى أكمل الموضوع فى جو هادىء
ميرسى جدا جدا على مرورك القيم
فى رعاية الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ميمو
> ومجهود طيب منك جدااا
> كل الشكر لك
> وفي انتظار بقية الحلقات ان شاء الله
> لك مني خالص تقديري



الغالية  . أم أحمد
جزاكى الله ألف خير على مرورك الطيب
وان شاء الله الحلقات القادمة تنول أعجابك
فى رعاية الله

----------


## عمرو صالح

بسم الله ما شاء الله 

ايه الجمال ده يا محمد ان شاء الله هكون متابع لموضوعك الشيق 

كل عام وانت بخير  :f:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> اشكرك جدا لان موضوع جميل يشعرنا بلفخر والاعتزاز بتاريخنا ويخرجنا من الحاضر 00000فالشكر الكبير لك على المجهود الكبير ولك تحياتى وتمنياتى لمصر ان تعود الى سابق عهدها من التقدم والرياده والقوى وتعلم العالم التقدم والحضارة بدون احتلال كما تفعل الدول التى تقول انها متحضرة ولاكنها بعيد كل البعد عن التحضر هم متقدمين فقط ولاكن كانت مصر اكثر تقدم وتحضر وشكرا على هذه اللحظات التى نعيشها مع ما تقدمه وننتظر لو امكن الباقى لان مجهود


اشكرك جدا على ردك الغالى يا أستاذ حسن
وكل الشكر لحضرتك لانك مريت بالموضوع
والحمد لله انه عجبك
ده اللى كنت بتمناه
فى رعاية الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> بسم الله ما شاء الله 
> 
> ايه الجمال ده يا محمد ان شاء الله هكون متابع لموضوعك الشيق 
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير


ده جمال مرورك بالموضوع يا عمرو باشا
وأنتا بالصحة والسلامة يا غالى
فى رعاية الله

----------


## نوسة

جميييييييييييييييييل يا ميمو جدا انا بموت فى التاريخ 

هتابع معاك كل الموضوع بأذن الله 

شكرا ميمو وتسلم ايدك 

تحياتى

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> جميييييييييييييييييل يا ميمو جدا انا بموت فى التاريخ 
> 
> هتابع معاك كل الموضوع بأذن الله 
> 
> شكرا ميمو وتسلم ايدك 
> 
> تحياتى



ان شاء الله يا نوسة
والتاريخ ده بجد من أجمل الاشياء لقلوب ناس كتير
شكرا على مرورك يا نوسة
فى رعايه الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخوانى الكرام
عودة مع الحلقة الثانية كما وعدتكم
والحلقة عن ..
المتحف المصرى

مقدمة



صمم المتحف المصري الحالي عام 1896، بواسطة المهندس الفرنسي مارسيل دورنو، على النسق الكلاسيكي المحدث والذي يتناسب مع الآثار القديمة والكلاسيكية، ولكنه لا ينافس العمارة المصرية القديمة التي ما زالت قائمة. 

وتجدر الإشارة بأن القاعات الداخلية فسيحة والجدران عالية. ويدخل الضوء الطبيعي خلال ألواح الزجاج على السقف ومن الشبابيك الموجودة بالدور الأرضي. أما الردهه الوسطى بالمتحف فهي أعلى جزء من الداخل حيث عرضت فيها الآثار مثلما كانت موجودة في المعابد القديمة. وقد روعي في المبنى أن يضم أى توسعات مستقبلية، كما يتناسب مع متطلبات سهولة حركة الزائرين من قاعة لأخرى. 

هذا وقد وزعت الآثار على طابقين، الطابق السفلي منها يحوي الآثار الثقيلة مثل التوابيت الحجرية والتماثيل واللوحات والنقوش الجدارية. أما الطابق العلوي فيحوي عروضا ذات موضوعات معينة مثل المخطوطات وتماثيل الأرباب والمومياوات الملكية وآثار الحياة اليومية وصور المومياوات والمنحوتات غير المكتملة وتماثيل وأواني العصر اليوناني الروماني وآثار خاصة بمعتقدات الحياة الآخرى وغيرها..


من هذا المتحف :
قناع للملك امن-ام-إيبت



كان هذا القناع جزءاً من التابوت ذى الشكل الآدمى المصنوع من الخشب المذهب للملك امن-ام-ايبت. 

وهو يتكون من صفائح سميكة من الذهب مشكلة وفقاً لملامح الملك. ويعلو وجه الملك المستدير الصل المقدس المثبت على الجبهة. 

وينزل جسم الكوبرا الطويل الملتوى من غطاء الرأس ليلتف حول نفسه قبل أن تنتصب الرأس. وهو مصنوع من الذهب ومطعم بحجر أحمر وفيروز أزرق. أما حدقة العين والجفون والحواجب فهى من البرونز.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٤٨ سم 
 الارتفاع ٥٦ سم  

 تمثال لتوت عنخ آمون ممسكا برمز أوزوريس



هذا التمثال هو أحد ستة تماثيل بقيت من إحدى عشر تمثالا أوزوريا من الحجر الرملي نسبت إلى توت عنخ آمون؛ وقفت أمام تماثيل أبي الهول ذات رءوس الكباش - التي اصطفت على جانبي الطريق من الصرح العاشر في معبد الكرنك إلى حرم معبد "موت" القريب. 

وكان الغرض من تماثيل الملك إظهار احترامه للإله، ولينعم بحمايته. ويصور التمثال الملك بذراعيه متقاطعين فوق صدره ويمسك برمز أوزوريس، إله الموتى؛ متمثلا في الصولجان المعقوف "حقا" ومزبة العظمة "نخخ". ويرتدي الملك غطاء الرأس الملكي "النمس" من الكتان، الذي يترك الأذنين مكشوفة لكي تتمكنا من سماع الصلوات. 

وقد ربط الملك في التمثال، بالإله أوزوريس؛ مما يدخله مباشرة تحت رعايته. وبذلك يمكن للملك أن يشاركه في القرابين المقدمة إليه ويتقبل معه الصلوات. 

وقد عثر على مئات التماثيل الحجرية وآلاف التماثيل الصغيرة البرونزية؛ مخفية لنحو ثلاثة آلاف عام في خبيئة بقاعة الصرح السابع في معبد الكرنك. وعثر من بين تلك المجموعة على عدد قليل من تماثيل الملك الشاب توت عنخ آمون.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٦٤ سم

ناووس لنقتانبوالأول مع الرب حورس 


ناووس لنقتانبو الأول مع الرب حورس، يعد من الروائع الفنية التي نحتت من كتلة واحدة من الجرانيت. وتتخذ قمة الناووس شكل هرم، ويوجد بداخل الناووس تمثال للرب حورس في وضع الوقوف. 

ويظهر رمز قرص الشمس الواقي المجنح على كل من واجهة قمة الناووس، والإطار تحت الهرم. ونقشت على الجانبين نصوص، في أعمدة، بالكتابة الهيروغليفية؛ تعطي أسماء وألقاب الملك نختنابو الأول: بداية من اسمه الحوري.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٧٦ سم 
 الطول ٧٦ سم 
 الارتفاع ١٥٢ سم 

كأس بتصميمات نصف دائرية



كأس أحمر مصقول ومزخرف بإتقان بتصميمات جذابة. وتتكون الزخارف التي تحيط بالجزء العلوي من الكأس، من نمط نصف دائري بسيط متكرر. 

وتفصل الأشكال نصف الدائرية عن بعضها البعض خطوط رأسية عريضة نسبيا. والخطوط الخارجية مرسومة باللون الأسود والفراغات بينها مطلية باللون الأبيض.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٩ سم  
إناء كانوبي على شكل تابوت خاص بتوت عنخ آمون


كان صندوق من الألباستر، يضم يوما في كل من أقسامه الأربعة، نموذجا صغيرا لتابوت من الذهب محلى بالعقيق وعجينة الزجاج حيث كانت أحشاء الملك تحفظ في التوابيت الأربعة وتلف بالأربطة. 

ويعهد بكل تابوت إلى حماية أحد أبناء حورس الأربعة، مع إحدى الربات الحاميات، وقد كرس هذا النموذج لكل من حابي ونفتيس.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٣٩ سم  

أبو الهول لأمنحتب الثاني


عادة ما يكون جزء الرأس ممثلا لوجه الفرعون الحاكم بينما الجسد ممثلا لجسد الأسد رمزا للقوة بينما الرأس ترمز للحكمة والذكاء. 

وقد نحت المصريون القدماء أشكالا مختلفة من تماثيل أبى الهول بعضها يحمل ملامح وجه إنسان أو وجه كبش أو وجه إنسان له لبدة الأسد. 

ويمثل هذا التمثال صورة آمون رع والتي كانت تعرف في ذلك الوقت الذي نحت فيه التمثال وهذه الوجوه عادة ما تكون ممثلة لوجه الفرعون الحاكم. وهو هنا أمنحتب الثاني.


الأبعاد

 الطول ٣٣ سم  

أنوبيس حاملا قرص القمر


كان أنوبيس، ابن آوى الأسود، الحيوان الذي جسد المعبود الذي افترض أنه يحمي الجبانة؛ وعلى هذا أصبح المعبود الراعي للتحنيط. وكان أنوبيس يصور في المشاهد الجنائزية وهو يرشد المتوفى إلى أوزوريس في ساحة العدالة. وكان المحنطون للجثث يرتدون أقنعة بشكل رأس ابن آوى. 

ولقد صور أنوبيس في أسطورة الولادة الإلهية للملكة حتشبسوت والملك أمنحوتب الثالث، وهو يدحرج قرص القمر ويتمنى للطفلين الملكيين طول العمر. في عصرنا الحالى، تعقد الحفلات في اليوم السابع للولادة؛ حيث يوضع المولود في غربال ويهز ويطلب منه أن "يطيع أمه ولا يطيع أباه". 

ولقد صور المعبود الذي برأس ابن آوى، على قطعة الكارتوناج المعروضة، وقد أتى حاملا قرص القمر؛ متمنيا للمتوفى طول البقاء في الحياة الآخرة. وهو يرتدي صدرية ذهبية، ونقبة قصيرة بذيل طويل يتدلى من الأمام، وزوجا من الصنادل. وتتدلى قطعة قماش بيضاء عريضة من الخلف، ملامسة للقدمين.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٣٣.٥ سم 
 العرض ١٣.٥ سم 

أوشابتى آمون-مس



يمثل هذا الأوشابتى آمون-مس الكاتب الملكى والمشرف على الماشية. وتغطى لفائف المومياء الأوشابتى تماماً ما عدا يديه التى تمسك بالفؤوس التى سوف يستخدمها فى أعماله فى العالم الآخر. ويضع آمون-مس فوق رأسه شعراً مستعاراً طويلاً ينتهى فى خصلتبن، كما يلبس قلادة عريضة، فى حين تتقاطع ذراعاه فوق صدره. 

أما باقى التمثال تحت مستوى الذراعين فيغطيه نص صغير من الفصل السادس من كتاب الموتى مكتوباً من اليمين إلى اليسار. ويقول النص: يا أيها الأوشابتى، إذا نادى على أحد للقيام بأى أعمال من تلك التى تعمل فى الجبانة أو لزرع الحقول أو لرى أرض وادى النهر أو لنقل الرمال من الشرق للغرب فقل ها أنا ذا، إذا نادى أحد على إسمى.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ١٩.٥ سم 


أوشابتي للملك توت عنخ آمون.



كانت هذه التماثيل تصنع لتقوم بإنجاز المهام بالنيابة عن المتوفى فى العالم الآخر. 

وكانت عادة من القاشاني أو الخشب أو الفخار، وتقسم وفق واجباتها وحساب التقويم المصري كما يلي : ثلاثمائة وخمسة وستون عاملا بعدد أيام السنة المصرية القديمة، بحيث يعمل كل واحد منهم لمدة يوم واحد في السنة، وستة وثلاثون رئيسا يعمل كل منهم رئيسا عشرة أيام، أو على عشرة تماثيل، ومع ذلك فقد زيد في قبر توت عنخ آمون اثنا عشر رئيس عمال إضافي لكل شهر واحد، بمجموع أربعمائة وثلاثة عشر، وكانت تلك التماثيل الصغيرة من مواد شتى وأحجام مختلفة. 

وهذا الشوابتي من الخشب المذهب، انما يمثل الملك الصبي مختالا في تاج الخبرش الخاص بالاحتفالات والمواكب، والمزين بالكوبرا الملكية ، ويتحلى بقلادة عريضة قطعت من صفائح الذهب، ويمسك صولجاني أوزوريس.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٤٨ سم  

إناء للدهانات ممثل عليه رمز مصر الموحدة



كانت أدوات الزينة على قدر كبير من الأهمية في البيت المصري. 

وكانت مناظر التزين وأواني الدهان وملاعقه والعطور تصور ضمن مناظر الجدران، كما يعثر عليها في أدوات حقيقية في القبور القديمة وغيرها. 

ومما عثر عليه من آنية الألباستر في قبر توت عنخ آمون، كان وعاء الدهان هذا وهو أثمنها. 

ويصور التكوين الفني مختلف الرموز : إناء مزخرف بحزم الزنبق والبردي، والصلال بتاجي الوجه القبلي والبحري، والإناءان الممثلان في هيئة رجلين ذي بطنين منتفخين لرب النيل، وكلها ترمز لوحدة البلاد وتعمل على حماية خصوبتها. 

كما يحمي الصقر المنحوت في القاعدة إسم الملك.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٣٦.٨ سم 
 الارتفاع ٦٨ سم 
 
الإلهة إيزيس ترضع وليدها حورس



كانت إيزيس زوجة للإله أوزوريس، وأم الإله الصقر حورس. وكان الثالوث المقدس أحد أهم وأشهر مجاميع الآلهة في مصر القديمة. وكانت إيزيس كثيرا ما تمثل وهي ترضع وليدها حورس، فصارت رمزا للأمومة والحماية. وقد كانت إيزيس أيضا إلهة للسحر والجمال وحمت الناس من الشر ومن السحر. 

وتحمل إيزيس في هذا التمثال الطفل حورس، وترضعه بطريقة رمزية. وهي ترتبط في هذه الهيئة بالبقرة حتحور، المعبودة الأم. وهناك تشابه بين تماثيل إيزيس التي ترضع وليدها حورس، وما ظهر فيما بعد من الصور المسيحية للسيدة العذراء والطفل يسوع. وفى التمثال يظهر على رأس الإلهة قرنا البقرة حتحور وبينهما قرص الشمس.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٣٢ سم 

الإله التمساح سوبك



كان نهر النيل، مع قنواته الفرعية، طريق النقل الرئيسي في مصر القديمة؛ على الرغم من خطورة الملاحة به، بسبب التماسيح وأفراس النهر. لذلك أراد المصريون إبعاد خطر التماسيح؛ بأن شيدوا المعابد لديانة الإله التمساح "سوبك" في مناطق إسنا وكوم امبو والفيوم، وغير ذلك من المناطق. وكانت توجد بكل معبد بحيرة أو غرف جوفية؛ حيث كان يحتفظ بتمساح حي، لكي يتلقى القرابين والصلوات. 

وارتبط سوبك بإله الشمس رع. وجمعت تعاويذ في كتاب الموتى من أجل المتوفى، تمكنه من "طرد التمساح الذي يأتي لكي يجرده من السحر الذي يتحصن به في عالم الموتى" -(التعويذة رقم 31). 

وقد أقام أحد المخلصين لعبادة سوبك هذا التمثال المعروض بأحد معابد هذا الإله. وكان من اليسير التعبد ووضع القرابين أمام التمثال. وقد قطع التمثال، مع القاعدة، من كتلة واحدة. والفم مغلق، ونحتت تفاصيل البدن في نقش بارز؛ متقاطع ومخطط. ومع ذلك، لا ترى سوى تفاصيل قليلة على التمثال.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٦.٥ سم 
 الطول ٩ سم 


يتبع

----------


## ميمو المصرى

القناع الذهبي لتوت عنخ آمون



يشهد قناع توت عنخ آمون هذا على ارتفاع المستوى الفني والحرفي الذي وصل إليه المصريون القدماء في الدولة الحديثة. 

وقد كان القناع يغطي رأس المومياء المكفنة في تابوتها. وسجل عليه التعويذة الحادية والخمسين بعد المائة باء من كتاب الموتى تأكيدا لمزيد من الحماية لجسد الملك. 

وقد عني الفنان بتمثيل التفاصيل الدقيقة الصادقة حتى تتمكن روح الملك المتوفى من الاهتداء إلى جسده تارة أخرى ومن ثم تعين على بعثه. 

ونرى هنا الرأس وقد غطيت بغطاء الرأس المعروف وزينت الجبهة برموز الملكية والحماية المتمثلة في النسرة و الكوبرا. 

وقد تم تشكيل الألواح الذهبية المستخدمة هنا عن طريق التسخين ثم الطرق. واستخدمت أحجار الأوبسيديان والكوارتز واللازورد في تشكيل العينين والحاجبين كما زين الصدر بقلادة من الأحجار شبه الكريمة والزجاج الملون والذي ينتهي برؤوس الصقر.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٣٩.٣ سم 
 الارتفاع ٥٤ سم 

الكاتب الجالس



كانت منزلة الكاتب من أكثر المناصب تعرضا للحسد في مصر، وقد حرص العديد من أصحاب القبور، منذ عهد خوفو حتى العصر المتأخر، على تصوير أنفسهم في جلسة القارئ أو الكاتب. 

ويفترش هذا الكاتب الأرض متربعا، وقد بسط بردية على حجره، مع إبقاء سائر لفافتها في يسراه، على حين يهم بالكتابة بيمناه، بقلم من البوص، وقد اتخذ شعرا مستعارا أسودا قاتما، ونقبة بيضاء مثبتة بحزام.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٤١ سم 
 الارتفاع ٥١ سم  


القناع الذهبى المغطى لمومياء الملك بسوسنيس الأول



يظهر الملك بسوسنيس الأول على القناع الذهبى لابساً غطاء الرأس الملكى يعلوه الصل المقدس، كما يضع لحية مستعارة مضفرة. 

يتكون القناع من قطعتين من الذهب المطروق، وقد قويتا ووصلتا معاً بخمسة مسامير ظاهرة من الخلف. 

ويرتدى الملك غطاء الرأس الملكى المعروف باسم النمس، والذى كان عادة من الكتان، يعلوه الصل المقدس لحماية الملك من خصومه وأعدائه فى حياته وبعد وفاته. 

ويضع الملك لحية مستعارة مضفرة كرمز لنبله. كما يلبس القلادة الكبيرة المسماة بالأوسخ منقوش عليها زخارف نباتية. وقد استخدمت العجائن الزجاجية فى تطعيم الجفون والحواجب والرباط الذى يثبت اللحية. أما العينان فهى من حجر أسود وأبيض.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٣٨ سم 
 الارتفاع ٤٥ سم  

التابوت الخارجى للملكة مريت-أمون



يعد هذا التابوت الخارجى الخاص بالملكة مريت-امون زوجة أمنحتب الأول واحداً من أجمل التوابيت التى صنعت فى مصر. وقد نقش عليه شكلاً للملكة واضعة على رأسها شعراً مستعاراً طويلاً ينتهى بخصلتين تنسدلان حتى الصدر الذى تتقاطع عليه ذراعاها. 

وتمسك الملكة فى كل يد صولجاناً من اللوتس رمزاً للبعث. وتتحلى الملكة بقلادة ذات خطوط متوازية تظهر حول الرقبة بين خصلتى الشعر المنسدلتين. اما باقى التابوت فهو مزين بأشكال ريش متوازية. 

وقد نحتت هذه الأشكال فى الخشب مباشرة وليس على طبقة الجص التى تغطى التابوت. 

ويوجد فى أعلى منتصف التابوت نقش نصاً هيروغليفياً يخاطب أوزوريس مطالباً إياه بمنح القرابين للملكة:" كل الاشياء الجميلة والنقية والرياح الرقيقة الآتية من الشمال".


الأبعاد

 العرض ٨٧ سم 
 الطول ٣.١ سم 
 

التابوت الأوسط لتوت عنخ آمون



التابوت الثاني أو الأوسط من التوابيت الثلاثة الذي وضع كل منهم بداخل الآخر، وعثر عليهم داخل مقبرة توت عنخ آمون. 

وقد صنع التابوت من خشب متين وكسي برقائق من ذهب، وتم تطعيمه بأحجار شبه كريمة وزجاج متعدد الألوان. وهو يأخذ شكل مومياء أوزوريس رب الأبدية بذراعيه المنعقدين على صدره ممسكا رموزه المقدسة وهى الصولجان والمذبة. 

وكان التابوت مثبتا في موضعه بمسامير صغيرة من الإلكتروم وهي سبيكة من ذهب وفضة.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٦٨ سم 
 الطول ٢٠٤ سم 
 الارتفاع ٧٨.٥ سم  


التمثال الجالس لتحتمس الثالث



يمثل التمثال الفرعون تحتمس الثالث جالسا على عرشه مرتديا التاج المصرى التقليدى المزين بالحية الملكية حارسة الفراعنة وتبدو يداه مبسوطتان على ركبتيه ويكتب اسمه على خرطوش ملكى على حزامه. 

على جانبى الأرجل عمودان مكتوبان بالهيروغليفية مكتوب عليهما اسمه ونعوته وعلى جانبيه كان يوجد رسم سماتاوي، رمز اتحاد مصر السفلى والعليا، لم يبق منه سوى جزء من نبات البردي. ونجد أن ملامح تمثال الملك تحتمس الثالث تشبه ملامح الملكة حتشبسوت.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ١٨٩ سم  


الجزء العلوي من تمثال لأمنمحات الثالث في زي الكاهن



الجزء الأعلى من تمثال يفوق الحجم الطبيعي، من الجرانيت الرمادي، للملك أمنمحات الثالث، وهو يمثل الملك، كاهنا أكبر متشحا بجلد فهد. 

وقد نسبت تلك القطعة على امتداد أمد بعيد إلى عصر الهكسوس، غير أن دراسة قسمات الوجه قد حسمت نسبتها إلى الملك أمنمحات الثالث، من الأسرة الثانية عشرة. 

فعظام الخدين المرتفعة، والوجه المجعد، والفم المزموم، كلها سمات أرجعت تاريخ التمثال إلى الأسرة الثانية عشرة، وليس السابعة عشرة. 

وتعد دليلاً على أول تماثيل لملك حامل اللواء، الذي كثر نحتها في عصر الرعامسة.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٩٩ سم 
 الارتفاع ١٠٠ سم 

 الجزء العلوي من تمثال للملك توت عنخ آمون



هذا التمثال النصفي للملك توت عنخ آمون، المصنوع من الخشب يعد ذات صنعة فريدة إذ نحت من خشب صقل بالجص ثم تم تلوينه. والجص عبارة عن خليط من الجبس والغراء يتم مزجهما واستخدامهما كسطح لطلاء الأسطح. 

وبالرغم من اقتصار نحت الجسم على الجزع فقط دونما الأذرع، فقد جاءت تفاصيل الوجه على نحو واقعي للملك الصغير مرتديا تاجا يزينه ثعبان الكوبرا.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٧٣.٥ سم 


التابوت الداخلي لتوت عنخ آمون



هذا هو ثالث توابيت توت عنخ آمون الذهبية وأصغرها، حيث أرقدت المومياء. وكانت المومياء نفسها قد تركت في التابوت الأكبر في قبر هذا الملك بطيبة. 

أما التابوت الذهبي الخارجي فمكسو بزخارف ونصوص داخله وخارجه موفرة بذلك للملك المتوفى الأسماء والألقاب والمتون الواقية. وهي مطعمة بأحجار شبه كريمة وزجاج ملون. 

وهو من حيث الشكل في هيئة أوزوريس قابضا على الشارات المقدسة من صولجان الحقا المعقوف ومذبة النخخو على حين تحمي الرخمة والصل الملكي جبهته. وقد صنعت اللحية المقدسة من ذهب مطعم بزجاج أزرق. 

وتحمي أرباب مصر العليا ومصر السفلي جسده بأجنحتها. يبلغ وزن التابوت 110.4 كجم أو ما يوازى 243.4 رطل.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٥١.٣ سم 
 الطول ١٨٧.٥ سم 
 الارتفاع ٥١ سم 


الملكة حتشبسوت تقدم القرابين إلى أوزوريس



لوحة رقيقة أراد الفنان أن يظهر بها مبلغ احترامه لجلالة الملكة، فرسمها في شكل ذكر راكع، يرتدي تاج احتفالات في شكل تاج خبرش. وهي تقدم جرتين من الخمر والماء البارد إلى الإله أوزوريس، إله العالم الآخر (غير مرسوم). 

وترتدي الملكة طوق عنق ونقبة قصيرة ربطت بحزام. ويشير النص المنقوش إلى، ماعت كا رع، اسم العرش لحتشبسوت، حبيبة أوزوريس، وهي، تقدم الخمر والماء البارد. ورسمت اللوحة بألوان زاهية، ويظهر التخطيط الأولي باللون الأحمر؛ كما تظهر تصحيحات في النسب.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ١٥ سم 
 العرض ٨ سم  


باب من مقبرة سننجم



باب من مقبرة سننجم، عثر على هذا الباب الخشبي في دير المدينة عام ألف وثمانمائة وستة وثمانين ميلادياً. 

وتعود أهميته إلى المناظر المرسومة عليه. حيث نرى على واجهته الداخلية، الصورة الخاصة بالفصل رقم سبعة عشر، من كتاب الموتى، يصور المنظر سنجم جالسا مع زوجته تحت مظلة من الأغصان، وهو يلعب السنت. 

ولقد كان لهذه اللعبة شعبية كبيرة لدى المصريين، إلى جانب تأثيرها الديني على المتوفى في العالم الآخر.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٧٨ سم 
 الارتفاع ١٣٥ سم  


بقايا تمثال لملك واقف



يصور التمثال ملكاً يقف على قاعدة صغيرة. ويقدم رجله اليسرى للأمام طبقا للتقاليد المصرية القديمة. ويرتدى التاج الأبيض لمصر العليا والنقبة الملكية القصيرة "شنديت" وذراعه الأيسر الى جانبه، أما الذراع الأيمن فينثنى حاملا صولجان السلطة. 

وقد نجح النحات فى تجسيد ملامح الوجه واللحية المستعارة من هذا الحجر القاسى. وعلى الرغم من حالة التمثال المتدهورة الا أن دقة صنع التمثال تشير إلى إنه الملك "نفر - اف - رع" من الأسرة الخامسة.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٢١ سم 



تابوت حجرى بغطاء يصور الموتى

 
 التابوت على شكل مومياء، والغطاء يصور الميت ومعه كل الملحقات التى يحتاجها. وكذلك الكفن. ويرتدى شعراً مستعاراً طويلاً يصل إلى صدره وتبدو أذنيه واضحتين ويرتدى أيضاً لحية مستعارة وقلادة عريضة مخططة ويظهر تحت القلادة ربة بأجنحة وكذلك عينى "حورس" لحمايته. واليدان ممدوتان على الجسم المغطى بأشرطة عليها كتابة هيروغليفية. وهذه الأشرطة تحمل الصيغة السحرية المنقولة من كتاب الموتى والتى تحمى الميت. ويبدو "أنوبيس" رب التحنيط وأمامه المقبرة في منظرين متقابلين منقوشين أسفل الغطاء.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٩٠ سم 
 الطول ٢٥٠ سم 
 الارتفاع ٧٠ سم 


 تابوت تويا على هيئة مومياء




يغطى هذا التابوت الخشبى طبقة من الجص المذهب. وهو مصمم على شكل مومياء يغطى رأسها شعر مستعار طويل. ولقد شكلت ملامح الوجه بدقة شديدة، كما أن العينين والرموش والحواجب مطعمة. 

وتتكون الصدرية، وهى قطعة كبيرة من الحلى تلبس على الصدر، من عشرة صفوف من الزهور والبتلات. وهى مطعمة بالزجاج الملون، كما تنتهى برأسى صقر عند طرفيها. وتركع نوت على ركبة واحدة، رافعة جناحيها عند رأس المتوفى. 

وأسفل المعبودة نقشت صلاة لها فى عمودين رأسيين من الهيروغليفية. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يزين التابوت تمائم دجد رمز الإستقرار.


الأبعاد

 الطول ٢١٨.٥ سم  


تابوت إيزيس



إيزيس هى ابنة للمدعو خنسو، وربما كانت زوجة ثانية لخع-بخنت. 

صنع هذا التابوت على صورة إيزيس بوجهها الطويل، واضعة على رأسها شعراً مستعاراً مموجاً بشريط عريض مزين بزخارف نباتية. كما يزين صدرها قلادة عريضة بزخارف نباتية أيضاً. ويزين أذنها قرط مصنوع من العظم أو العاج، كما تضع إيزيس خواتم فى أصابعها وأساور فى معصميها. 

وترتدى رداءاً طويلأ مصنوعاً من قطعة واحدة من الكتان الذى ينتهى بشراشيب. ويلتف هذا الرداء خول جذعها ويغطى كتفها وقد احكم التفافه بعقدة، وتمسك إيزيس بيدها فرع نبات، ربما كان له علاقة بالميلاد والبعث. 

ويحيط بالتابوت نقوش هيروغليفية.


الأبعاد

 الطول ١٩٠ سم 


تحبوا أكتب يتبع ولا كفاية كده
هههههههههههههههههههه
يتبع ان شاء الله بس يارب الموضوع يكون عاجبكم

----------


## hassan33

مش كفايه احنا معاك للنهايه 00للاسف مع ان هذه كان شعار الحزب الوطنى مع الفارق ان ما تقدمة هو موضوع جيد انما مايقدمة شىء مش جيد وده مش موضعنا ولاكن كل الاشاء تجرنا الى السياسة منتظرين المذيد

----------


## قلب مصر

والله بجد يا ميمو 
انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه
فعلا مواضيعك اكثر من رائعة
واجمل مافيها انها كلها فى حب مصر 
ربنا يكرمك يارب على قد مجهودك
على فكرة الحلقة بتاعة النهاردة حلوة قوى قوى بدون مجاملة
التفاصيل فيها محددة بشكل راقى وجميل
وفعلا استمتعت بشكل كبير قوى وانا أقرأ  عن تفاصيل مقتنيات المتحف 

فى انتظار باقى الموسوعة الرائعة
وصدقنى يا ميمو انت موضوعك دا هيبقى فعلا موسوعة لمصر وللمنتدى كله باختياراتك المميزة لمواضيع الموسوعة
تحياتى وتقديرى ليك
 :f2:

----------


## ديدي

موضوع رائع يا ميمو تسلم ايدك
مجهود جميل
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> مش كفايه احنا معاك للنهايه 00للاسف مع ان هذه كان شعار الحزب الوطنى مع الفارق ان ما تقدمة هو موضوع جيد انما مايقدمة شىء مش جيد وده مش موضعنا ولاكن كل الاشاء تجرنا الى السياسة منتظرين المذيد



معاك حق أنا احسن من الحكومه والله ههههههههههه
ربنا يكرم يا غالى وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> والله بجد يا ميمو 
> انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه
> فعلا مواضيعك اكثر من رائعة
> واجمل مافيها انها كلها فى حب مصر 
> ربنا يكرمك يارب على قد مجهودك
> على فكرة الحلقة بتاعة النهاردة حلوة قوى قوى بدون مجاملة
> التفاصيل فيها محددة بشكل راقى وجميل
> وفعلا استمتعت بشكل كبير قوى وانا أقرأ  عن تفاصيل مقتنيات المتحف 
> 
> ...



أنا شاكر جدا ليكى على ردك الجميل اوى يا أم يوسف
ربنا مش يحرمنا من مداخلاتك الرقيقه دى ابدا
والحمد لله ان الموضوع نال اعجابك وده اللى انا كنت اتمناة
فى رعايه الله

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصرى

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة .....
وان شاء الله تكمل الموسوعة الرائعة وبالطبع نحن معاك ....
سلمت وسلمت يداك علي المجهود الرائع .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> موضوع رائع يا ميمو تسلم ايدك
> مجهود جميل
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى



متشكر جدا يا ديدى على كلماتك الجميله فى حق الموضوع
جزاكى الله خيرا
فى رعاية الله

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأخ الأستاذ ميمو المصرى ..
حقا .. لقد أحسست بالزهو و الفخر لأمرين :
*  أن تكون تلك المعجزات من مآثر أسلاف عظام .. كانوا بنائين عباقرة , محاربين شجعان , فكتبوا أولى الصفحات فى تاريخ البشرية , و ساروا أولى الخطوات فى طريق الحضارة .
*  لأن الله قيض لنا الأخ ميمو ليعرض لنا هذه المعجزات بشكل ثقافى رائع و جذاب ...
تقبل إعجابى بمعرضك الأكثر من رائع .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جارى استكمال الموسوعة ان شاء الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أن شاء الله حلقة اليوم عن
المتحف اليونانى الرومانى



افتتح الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى المتحف اليونانى الرومانى رسميا فى 17 اكتوبر 1892. 
شرع الايطالى جيسيب بوتى فى أداء مهمة انشاء المتحف فى الاسكندرية تخصيصا للعصر اليونانى الرومانى. 

بدأ الاهتمام بهذا العصر بجدية بعد عام 1866، عندما اكمل محمود الفلكى حفائره فى الاسكندرية، حيث قام بتسليط الضوء على خريطة المدينة القديمة. وبدأ الاهتمام يزيد مع تكوين جمعية الاثار فى الاسكندرية فى عام 1893. 

فى البداية، كانت المجموعات موضوعة فى مبنى بشارع رشيد سابقا (الأن طريق الحرية). اكتمل بناء أول عشر قاعات فى المبنى الحالى فى عام 1895. 

القاعات الاضافية(ارقام 11 الى 16) اكتملت فى عام 1899، وقد تم الانتهاء من الواجهة فى عام 1900. بعض المصنوعات اليونانية الرومانية اليدوية، خاصة مجموعة العملات، تم جلبها من متحف بولاق (حاليا المتحف المصرى)بالقاهرة. 

عندما تم تكليف جيسيب بوتى بادارة المتحف، قام بتزويده بمجموعات مجلوبة من حفائره فى المدينة وضواحيها. عندما تم تكليف ايفاريستو بريشيا واخيل ادريانى فيما بعد بادارة المتحف، قاما بتزويد المتحف بما يجود عليهما من قطع فى حفائرهم. كذلك قاما بجلب المصنوعات اليدوية للمتحف من الحفائر فى منطقة الفيوم. 

يرجع تاريخ معظم المجموعات الموجودة فى المتحف إلى الفترة من القرن الثالث ق.م الى القرن الثالث الميلادى، وهى شاملة لعصرى البطالمة والرومان. تم تصنيف المجموعات وتنظيمها فى 27غرفة، بينما تظهر بعض القطع فى الحديقة الصغيرة.


تمثال اسكلبيوس



نحت تمثال اسكلبيوس إله الشفاء والدواء الروماني في أقل من حجم الإنسان، إذ يتمثل قائماً ملتفتاً قليلاً إلى اليمين بوجه ممتلئ وصدر عارٍ. 

أما ثعبان اسكلبيوس فمنتصب إلى جانب قدمه اليمنى ولإسكلبيوس شارب ولحية، وهو يلبس الهيماتيون الإغريقي، كما ينسدل ثوب مستطيل على الكتف الأيسر ومن حول الجسد، وشعره جعد، وقد صور حاجباه على ارتفاع بَينّ لتعطيا رب الشفاء قوة روحانية.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ١١٤ سم  


تمثال الإله نيلوس



يمثل هذا التمثال الرخامي الأنيق النيل الذكر المسمى "نيلوس" نصف عار مستنداً على جنبه الأيسر، متكئاً على برنيق صغير (فرس نهر) ممسكاً قرن الوفرة بيسراه وباقة من الزهرة في يمناه، حيث كسر الطرف الأيسر. 

ويحتفظ المتحف بتمثال صغير من الطراز نفسه من الرصاص. ويعرض مع تمثال النيلوس هذا تمثال لأنثى النيل يسمى "يوثنيا".


الأبعاد

 العرض ١٢ سم 
 الطول ٦٠ سم 
 الارتفاع ٤٣ سم 
 


تمثال الإمبراطور ماركوس أوريليوس



تمثال كبير للإمبراطور ماركوس أوريليوس مرتدياً درعاً للصدر مزخرف بنحت بارز يصور الميدوزا، وأسفلها إثنان من الجريفون (أسد برأس وجناحي نسر)، وصليب حفر لاحقاً في مكان متوقع للنسر الروماني. 

صُور الإمبراطور واقفاً ويميل قليلاً نحو اليمين: عاري الرأس، بوجهه كاملاً وهو يرتدي درعاً إمبراطورياً كقائد عسكري، ومقلداً بوشاح القائد. 

يظهر الإمبراطور واقفاً بجانبه قرن الخيرات، وممسكاً سيف في يده اليسرى.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٢١٥ سم 
 


تمثال الثور أبيس



نحت التمثال الهائل من البازلت، وهو حجر كثيف أشهب أو أسود، إذ يشخص التمثال سيرابيس في هيئة فحل قوي مع قرص الشمس والكوبرا الملكية بين قرنيه. 

يشير النقش، وكان أساساً على العمود الذي يدعم جسد الفحل أن التمثال إنما أقيم عام 130م في عهد الإمبراطور الروماني هادريانوس. 

كان سيرابيس إلهاً جديداً استحدث من الإله أو زير-حبى لتوحيد سكان الإسكندرية من الإغريق والمصريين.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ١٨٠ سم 




تمثال الراعي الصالح



يصور التمثال الراعي الصالح شاباً نائماً على كتلة مربعة تستخدم قاعدة له، وقد تزيا بخيتون قصير الأكمام، وهو ثوب إغريقي يبلغ الركبتين مع حزام حول الوسط، ويحمل على كتفيه حملاً يقبض على أرجله بيمناه قرب صدره. 

في يسراه عصا على حين يقف عند قدميه حملان صغيران يتطلعان إليه. ويدعم التمثال عمود على الظهر ينتهي بزخرف نباتي.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٢١ سم 
 الطول ٤٤ سم 
 الارتفاع ١١٠ سم 


تمثال ايرينايوس الكاهن



يصور التمثال الكاهن ايرينايوس الذي تولى منصب حامي أو "بروستاتس" معبد سوكونوبايو نيسوس. وقد نحت التمثال من البازلت الأسود، ويصور الكاهن واقفاً على قاعدة متبعاً الأسلوب المصري التقليدي. 

يرتدى الكاهن ثوب يتكون من ثلاث قطع. كما يصور الكاهن قصير الشعر، كبير الأنف، مع وجود إصابة يسيرة بالرأس ممتدة لتشمل الذقن والخد الأيمن وجزء من العنق. 

ومن تحت وسطه نص منقوش على امتداد القدمين "ايرينايوس بن بيسويس بروستاتس (حامى) سوكونوبايوس الإله العظيم".


الأبعاد

 العرض ٢٣ سم 
 الطول ١١ سم 
 الارتفاع ٦٠ سم  



تمثال تناجرا صغير لفتاة تعزف على الهارب 
 
يصور تمثال الفخار المحروق الصغير فتاة ممسكة بعود مثلث، قيثارة أو هارب، إذ تقف على قاعدة وتخطو إلى الأمام بقدمها اليسرى مع انثناء يسير. 

تتخذ رداء طويلاً ذا ثنايا وحزاماً من نسيج كما تحمل الهارب من وراء كتفها، وهي بوجه مستدير ممتلئ، وتتحلى بقرطين ثقيلين وشعر عال متشابك التمشيط. وبالتمثال ثقب في الظهر كما أن عليه آثار لون قرمزي. 

يذكر أن تصوير الفتاة الموسيقية قد ظهر في مجموعة تماثيل التناجرا في جبانة الإسكندرية. تتميز تماثيل التناجرا تلك الصغيرة بتنوع أشكالها، وتصور بعامة النساء. 

حملت اسم مدينة صغيرة تسمى تناجرا في بيوتيا باليونان حيث عثر على الكثير من تلك التماثيل.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٤.٥ سم 
 الطول ٧ سم 
 الارتفاع ٢٣ سم  


تمثال تناجرا صغير لإحدى ربات الفن




يصور تمثال التناجرا هذا الصغير فتاة شابة قائمة على قاعدة. وهي ترتدي ثوب طويل وكساء حابك من فوقه. وقد اصطبغ كل من الثوب والكساء بلون أزرق. 

وقد عقص الشعر فيما يشبه القبعة، ويعلوه عقدة بسيطة كأنها التاج. ولعلها بحكم وقفتها وأسلوب كسائها ربة الفن والشعر والموسيقى. 

تتميز تماثيل التناجرا تلك الصغيرة بتنوع أشكالها، وهي فى العامة تصور نساءاً، وتحمل اسم مدينة صغيرة تسمى تناجرا في بيوتيا باليونان حيث عثر على كثير من مثل تلك التماثيل.


الأبعاد

 الطول ٧ سم 
 الارتفاع ٢٢ سم  



تمثال كيوبيد



صور كيوبيد، إله الحب، في رخام أبيض طفلاً مجنحاً نائماً، إذ يضع رأسه على ذراعه الأيسر ويرى جناحه الأيسر من ورائه. 

نحتت صورة كيوبيد الملائكية، إله الحب، من رخام أبيض حيث لم يتبق من التمثال سوى جزئه الأعلى. 

صور كيوبيد طفلاً مجنحاً جعد الشعر نائماً، تستقر رأسه على ذراعه الأيسر كما يرى جناحه الأيسر من ورائه، وقد أغمضت عيناه مع انفتاح فمه قليلاً.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٢٠ سم 
 الطول ٢٠ سم  



تمثال ضخم للإمبراطور دقلديانوس



تمثال يصور الإمبراطور دقلديانوس جالساً، وقد نحت من حجر السمّاق الأحمر وصخر الفلسبار البلوري على أرضية حمراء قاتمة أو قرمزية. وهو كامل الصقل بما يدل على أن التمثال كان معروضاً في ميدان. 

وينقص التمثال الآن الرأس والذراعان والقدمان والجزء الأسفل من العرش، مما جعل التعرف على هذا الشخص أمراً صعباً جداً. 

وكان الرأس المفقود ملتفتاً قليلاً إلى اليسار مع احتمال إمساك اليدين بشعارات ورموز تدل عليه. 

كما جاءت زخارف العرش تقليداً لأحجار كريمة في أشكال مستطيلة أو بيضيه أو معينة. ويرتدي الإمبراطور عباءة وسترة طويلة الأكمام أو ثوباً يصل إلى الركبتين والنعلين.


الأبعاد

 العرض ١٢٤ سم 
 الطول ١٢٩ سم 
 الارتفاع ٢٢٨ سم 
 


تمثال فلاح



يصور التمثال فلاحاً يحمل على ظهره بعض العروض لبيعها في سوق المدينة. وقد صور كأنما يسير مسرعاً. ولأنه افتقد رأسه فقد نحت جذع التمثال بأقصى ما تكون الدقة والواقعية وقد تجلى الجذع مع العضلات متناسقة بعضها مع بعض. 

وقد ارتدى الفلاح قميص بغير أكمام وهو لباس إغريقي كان يتخذه الرجال ممن يستغرقهم نشاط مرهق، وتعبر كل هذه الأحوال الفنية عن واقعية أسلوب الفن بالإسكندرية.


الأبعاد

 العرض ١٥ سم 
 الطول ١٩ سم 
 الارتفاع ٤١ سم 




تمثال لأسد رابض



تمثال لأسد رابض صور ملتفتا برأسه إلى اليسار؛ بينما التف ذيله حول بدنه، في نفس الاتجاه. وعينا الأسد مجوفتان وخالية من الزخارف، لكن بملامح مميزة. 

للتمثال قاعدة مستطيلة الشكل وبنفس الحجم، وقد صنعت من نفس كتلة الحجر التي صنع منها التمثال. يصور التمثال الأسد بفم مغلق، وقد استقر قدمه الأيسر الأمامي فوق قدمه الأمامي الأيمن. ويمتد ذيله بطول جسده قريبا من القاعدة. ويظهر عرف الأسد وأذناه في النحت الحجري.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٢٣ سم 
 الطول ٤٥ سم 
 


تمثال لرأس كيلوباترا الثانية



رأس أميرة أو كاهنة منحوت في الرخام، والرأس مائلة قليلا نحو اليمين. 

وقد حدد الأنف والعينان جيداً. أما الرأس فتغطيه طرحة، والشعر كثيف ومجعد على النمط الليبي. 

يعطي تنفيذ الجزء السفلي من النحت تعبيرا شخصيا يرتبط بالتصوير الجانبي لوجه كيلوباترا على إحدى العملات المبكرة، ومن هنا كان الاستنتاج بأن هذا التمثال هو لكيلوباترا الثانية.


الأبعاد

 الارتفاع ٤٢ سم 



تابعونى فى باقى الحلقة عن المتحف اليونانى الرومانى
ان شاء الله
فى رعاية الله

----------


## hassan33

جميل ونشكرك بس   الواحد متعصب الى الفارعنه شويه بس اكيد التاريخ الفرعونى اجمل 
وافضل ولا ده  تحيز بس مجهود مشكور لك

----------


## قلب مصر

شكرا بجد يا محمد على تعبك ومجهودك الجميل فى الموسوعة
انا يمكن الإثار اليونانية والرومانية مش واخدة حقها معايا شوية فى الاطلاع والدراسة 
وقراياتى كلها منصبة على اُلإثار الإسلامية والفرعونية
بس انت فعلا لفت نظرى ان الإثار اليونانية والرومانية  ليها مذاق من نوع خاص
والقطع الفنية الموجودة منها على أرض مصر
قطع فنية معمولة بشكل جميل وبديع
انا متابعة معاك يا ميمو وياريت لو تكمل الحلقة ان شاء الله لأنى بالفعل متشوقة أعرف إيه الآثار الجميلة اللى باقية فى المتحف
الف شكر ليك  :f2:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة .....
للموسوعة الرائعة .....
سلمت يداك علي المجهود المبذول ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أسف لعدم أستكمال حلقة 
المتحف اليونانى الرومانى

موعدنا اليوم مع حلقة عن :


معبد الأقصر




كرس معبد الأقصر، لثالوث طيبة المكون من أمون رع وزوجته موت وإبنهما خونسو. 

كما سمى أيضاً إيبت رسيت، والذى يعنى الحرم الجنوبى أو المكان الخاص بأمون رع. ولقد أرتبط هذا المكان بمعبد الكرنك، الذى يعتبر مركز عبادة أمون رع أو أمون مين، رب السماء أو رب الخصوبة. 

ولقد عبد فى نفس المعبد بعض الأرباب الأخرى مثل إيونت وحتحور وأتوم، والذى عثر على تماثيلهم فى حفرة الخبيئة. 

من هذا المتحف 


واجهة صرح معبد الأقصر



أقام الملك رمسيس الثانى صرح أو بوابة معبد الأقصر، كما بنى أيضاًًً الفناء الأول الكبير. وتعد هذه الأبنية إضافات شمالية للمعبد الأصلى الذى بناه أمنحتب الثالث. 

وعرض الصرح 65م، وله سلم بنفس سمك البرج الشرقى يؤدى إلى أعلى البرجين. وعلى الواجهة الخارجية للصرح توجد أربعة تجاويف رأسية كانت تثبت فيها صوارى الأعلام فى أيام الإحتفالات. 

وفى أعلى الفجوات فتحت أربعة فتحات مربعة خاصة بوضع الدعامات التى تثبت صوارى الأعلام. وتزين واجهة الصرح أو بوابة المعبد مناظر بانورامية ونصوصاًًً خاصة بموقعة قادش الشهيرة. 

القسم الشمالى الغربى من الفناء



يضم القسم الشمالى الغربى من الفناء مقصورة ثلاثية أو إستراحة قوارب ثالوث طيبة الذى يتكون من الأرباب الثلاثة آمون-رع وموت وخنسو. 

وكانت هذه المقصورة تأوى القارب الخشبى أو المركب الصغيرة التى كانت تحمل تماثيل ثالوث طيبة، وكانت قد بنيت أصلاًًً فى عهد حتشبسوت وتحتمس الثالث، ثم أعيد بناؤها فى عهد رمسيس الثانى. وهى محاطة بأربعة أعمدة جرانيتية بتيجان على شكل زهرة البردى. 

المسلة المقامة أمام معبد الأقصر



المسلة هى عمود ذو أربع جوانب يعلوه هريم وجميعها من كتلة واحدة من الجرانيت. وكانت هذه المسلة واحدة من إثنين من المسلات كرسها الملك رمسيس الثانى للمعبد ولربه الرئيسى آمون-رع بمناسبة الإحتفال بيوبيل الملك. 

وإرتفاع هذه المسلة 25م ويصل وزنها إلى 130 طن. أما المسلة الأخرى فلا يزيد إرتفاعها عن 23م. وهى مقامة فى ميدان الكونكورد بباريس عاصمة فرنسا منذ عام 1836، حيث أهداها محمد على، والى مصر، إلى فرنسا فى مقابل الساعة التى أهداها له الملك لويس-فيليب ملك فرنسا. وتزين هذه الساعة برج مسجد محمد على بقلعة صلاح الدين بالقاهرة. 

القسم الشمالى الشرقى من الفناء



يضم القسم الشمالى الشرقى من الفناء ممراًًً يفصل بين ظهر الصرح أو بوابة المعبد وأعمدة الفناء. وقد بنى مسجد سيدى أبى الحجاج عام 1243م. على الأنقاض المكدسة فى هذا الجزء من فناء المعبد. 

ويرجع المبنى الحالى للمسجد إلى القرن التاسع عشر، إلا أن المئذنة الشمالية ترجع للقرن الحادى عشر، وهى ترتكز على عتب -وهو دعامة أفقية فوق باب- من المعبد. وكل عام، وفى تاريخ محدد وفقاًًً للتقويم القمرى، يتم الإحتفال بمولد سيدى أبى الحجاج، حيث يقوم مريدوه بسحب قاربه الخشبى، على عربة تجرها الخيول تجوب مدينة الأقصر. وربما كان هذا الإحتفال تطبيقاًًً حديثأُ للطقس المصرى القديم، والذى يستخدم الآن لجذب السائحين. 

ومن الفناء يمكن رؤية ظهر البرج الشرقى للصرح بالمنظرين الهامين اللذين يزينانه. ويصور المنظر الأول عيد رب الإخصاب آمون-مين ويقوم فيه الكهنة بحمل تمثاله. كما يقوم الرياضيون الشباب أثناء الإحتفال بتسلق بعض القوائم الخشبية تحت إشراف الأمراء وكبار الموظفين. أما المنظر الآخر فهو يصور الصرح كما كان فى تخطيطه الأصلى، يتقدمه تمثالان كبيران جالسان ومسلتان. 

البرج الشرقى للصرح



يعرض البرج الشرقى للصرح مناظر لميدان معركة قادش، حيث يظهر رمسيس الثانى وهو يقود عجلته الحربية ويهجم على الأعداء ويقتل الكثيرين منهم بسهامه. 

كما نرى المئات من جنود الأعداء مذبوحين ومجروحين أو فارين بغير إنتظام. وتحيط العجلات الحربية للأعداء بعربة الملك على الجوانب الطولية لميدان المعركة.



البرج الغربى للصرح 



تصور المناظر الممثلة على البرج الغربى الملك رمسيس الثانى وهو يرأس مجلساًًً للحرب يضم الأمراء والموظفين العاملين فى المعسكر الحربى. 

كما توجد مناظر أخرى من داخل المعسكر المحصن بالتروس، فنرى تدريب الخيول وتصليح العجلات الحربية وإطعام أسد الملك الأليف. وقد صور الملك أيضاًًً على عربته الحربية وهو يهجم على الأعداء.



الحائط الجنوبى الغربى من الفناء



زينت جدران الفناء فى عصر رمسيس الثانى بمناظر دينية وطقسية ونرى على الحائط الجنوبى الغربى، خلف التمثال الضخم الجالس على اليمين، منظراًًً هاماًًً منقوشاًًً، وهو يصور الصرح أو بوابة المعبد، يقترب منها الأمراء وكبار الموظفون، وقد جلبوا معهم ثيراناًًً مزينة كقربان، ويبرز من قرون الثيران أعداءاً من الجنوب ومن الشمال مصورون بالملامح المميزة لأجناسهم. 

كما نرى فى هذا المنظر أربعة تماثيل ضخمة واقفة بالإضافة إلى التمثالين الكبيرين للملك، الجالسين أمام صرح المعبد. 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تخطيطاًًً قديماًًً لنفس الصرح قد صور على الواجهة الخلفية للبرج الشرقى للصرح حيث يظهر التمثالان الواقفان ولا تظهر التماثيل الجالسة مما يدل على أن تغييرأ قد حدث فى عدد التماثيل الموجودة أمام الصرح فى خلال ثلاث سنوات. 


الفناء الكبير لرمسيس الثانى



بنى رمسيس الثانى الفناء الكبير كإضافة للمعبد الرئيسى الذى بناه أمنحتب الثالث، كما بنى أمامه صرحاًًً أو بوابة للمعبد. 

وتزين جدران هذا الفناء سلسلة من المناظر الكبيرة التى تصور الإحتفالات التى يحضرها الملك والأمراء وكبار الموظفين. كما يحيط بالفناء صف مزدوج من الأعمدة ذات تيجان على هيئة براعم البردى. 

وعلى جانبى الجزء الجنوبى من الفناء تقف تماثيل ضخمة لرمسيس الثانى بين الأعمدة التى فى الصف الأمامى. 

الفناء المفتوح الخاص بأمنحتب الثالث




الفناء المفتوح لأمنحتب الثالث عبارة عن فناء هائل يضم 64 عموداًًً بتيجان على شكل حزم البردى، موزعة فى صفين على ثلاثة جوانب من الفناء. ولقد زينت الأعتاب، أو العورض الأفقية، المستندة على قمة الأعمدة، بالخراطيش التى تحتوى على إسم الملك وألقابه. 

ويعد الفناء المفتوح هو مكان التجمع الرئيسى لعامة الشعب حين يزورون المعبد ليقدموا ولاءهم للمعبود وللملك، حيث لم يكن مسموحاًًً لهم بالدخول إلى الأفنية الداخلية وقدس أقداس المعبد ومقاصيره الداخلية. 

حجرة مائدة القرابين التى بناها أمنحتب الثالث

 

عندما كانت توضع مركب آمون-رع فى مقصورتها بقدس الأقداس، كانت القرابين والتقديمات تقدم فى حجرة مائدة القرابين التى بناها أمنحتب الثالث. وقد غطيت جدران هذه الحجرة بمناظر تظهر الملك وهو يقدم القرابين للمعبودات. 

وجدير بالذكر أن الغرض من وضع موائد القرابين فى المقابر هو أن تتحول إلى قرابين حقيقية، حيث كانت دائماًًً ما تزين بمناظر للطعام وقنوات المياه. 


خبيئة التماثيل بمعبد الأقصر




فى بداية عام 1989م, تم العثور على مجموعة من التماثيل التى تمثل ملوكاًًً وأرباباًًً، وذلك فى أثناء التنقيب فى الجزء الجنوبى الغربى من الفناء المفتوح الذى بناه أمنحتب الثالث. 
حيث حفرت حفرة فى الفناء لمعرفة سبب زحزحة بعض الأعمدة والأعتاب، الأمر الذى كان يهدد المعبد والزائرين. 

وقد أسفرت الحفائر عن إكتشاف حفرة فى الأرض مردومة، كانت تحتوى على 26 تمثاًًًلأ تمثل ملوكاًًً وملكات وأرباباًًً فى حالة جيدة من الحفظ. وأهم تسعة قطع فنية من هذه المجموعة معروضة الآن بمتحف الأقصر. 


صالة إحتفالات أمنحتب الثالث




أضيفت صالة الأعمدة التى تشكل الآن مدخل معبد أمنحتب الثالث إلى شمال المعبد. وهى تتكون من سبعة أزواج من الأعمدة ذات تيجان على شكل زهرة بردى مفتوحة، إرتفاع كل عامود 16م. 

وقد تركت جدران الصالة دون زخرفة بعد وفاة أمنحتب الثالث. وكان على خليفته أمنحتب الرابع أو اخناتون أن يزينها بدلاًًً من والده، إلا إنه نقل عاصمته إلى آخت-أتون التى تسمى أيضاًًً تل العمارنة. 

ولم تزين الجدران حتى عصر توت-عنخ-آمون وحورمحب، حيث زينت بمناظر تمثل الإحتفال السنوى برحلة قوارب الأرباب آمون-رع وموت وخنسو من الكرنك إلى معبد الأقصر. وفى عصر لاحق، أعاد ستى الأول ومرنبتاح وستى الثانى إستخدام الجدران. 


صالة إستقبال معبد الأقصر




صالة إستقبال معبد الأقصر، وكانت تستخدم فى الأصل كصالة للظهور الملكى خلال عصر أمنحتب الثالث حين كانت تقام الإحتفالات بالقوارب المقدسة لأرباب المعبد. 

وكان سقف هذه الصالة محمولاًًً على ثمانية أعمدة، ثم تحول إلى معبد رومانى مكرس لعبادة الإمبراطور، كما تحول بعد ذلك إلى معسكر لجنود الإمبراطور دقلديانوس الذى حكم ما بين عامى 284 و305 م. 

وقدأعيد تلوين جدران الصالة حيث لا تزال توجد بعض آثار الألوان. وفى عصر لاحق، تم تحويلها مرة أخرى، ولكن فى هذه المرة إلى كنيسة قبطية. 

ومن أجل هذا الغرض تم تغيير المدخل القديم الذى كان يؤدى إلى الجزء الداخلى من المعبد، فأصبح عبارة عن كوة مقبية. ويحيط بها على الجانبين عمودان من الجرانيت الأحمر بتيجان كورنثية. 


صالة الأعمدة الخاصة بأمنحتب الثالث




صالة أمنحتب الثالث يستند سقفها على صفوف من الأعمدة. وهى تضم 32عموداًًً بتيجان على شكل حزم البردى، موزعة فى صفوف يتكون كل منها من أربعة أعمدة. 

وتزين الجدار الشرقى للصالة مناظر تمثل الملك مع حملة القرابين وهو يسكب السوائل ويقدم الأضاحى من الحيوانات والطيور والأسماك لآمون-رع ورفيقته أمونت. 

ويظهر الملك فى بعض المناظر مع الكا الخاصة به وبصحبة المعبود منتو ليقدم القرابين لآمون-رع. 

ومن ضمن المناظر الهامة ما يصور الملك وهو يقود أربعة عجول ويقدم أربعة صناديق من الأقمشة الملونة، كما يقيم سقالة. 

وفى النهاية نرى الملك، يحتضنه آمون-رع الذى يقدم له علامة الحياة المديدة. وعلى اليسار، يوجد مذبح مكرس للإمبراطور قسطنطين الذى حكم فى الفترة ما بين عامى 324 و337م. وهو مزين بكتابات لاتينية



طريق تحفه تماثيل أبى الهول أمام معبد الأقصر




يحف الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى معبد الأقصر صفان من تماثيل أبى الهول برؤوس آدمية كانت تربط بين معبد خنسو بالكرنك ومعبد الأقصر. وقد أعد هذا الطريق للإحتفالات، حيث كان ينتقل الموكب الذى يضم الكهنة والأتقياء من الناس المشاركين فى الإحتفال على ضفاف نهر النيل وعبر هذا الطريق، من وإلى المعبد. وكان الكهنة يحملون القوارب الخشبية التى تضم مقاصيراًًً تحتوى على تماثيل ثالوث طيبة الذى يتكون من آمون-رع وموت وخنسو. وكانت القوارب الخشبية الصغيرة تؤخذ من مقاصيرها بقدس الأقداس فى معبد الكرنك وتحمل على أكتاف الكهنة فى أيام الأعياد حتى تصل إلى المراكب النيلية الكبيرة المنتظرة على المرسى أمام المعبد. 

ويبلغ طول الطريق الذى تحفه تماثيل أبى الهول أمام معبد الأقصر حوالى 2.5كم أو 1.5ميلاًًً. وتماثيله ترجع إلى عصر الملك نقتانبو الأول الذى حكم ما بين عامى 380 و363 ق.م. من الأسرة الثلاثين. 

وقد حل هذا الطريق محل طرقاًًً أخرى ترجع لعصر الأسرة الثامنة عشرة وعصر رمسيس الثانى من الأسرة التاسعة عشرة والذى حكم فى الفترة ما بين عامى 1290 و1224 ق.م. ومن حسن الحظ أن ذلك الطريق الأخير الذى يرجع لعصر رمسيس الثانى مصوراًًً على جدران مقبرة خع-بخنت، رقم 2 بدير المدينة. 

وكل تمثال من تماثيل أبى الهول موضوعاًًً على قاعدة عالية نوعاًًً ما، كما أن له وجه آدمى يشبه ملامح الملك نقتانبو الأول وعلى رأسه غطاء الرأس المسمى بالنمس، يعلوه الكوبرا. وعلى كل جوانب القاعدة نقش سطر هيروغليفى تكريسى للملك. 

وحتى الآن لم ينقب إلا عن 34 تمثالأ لأبى الهول ًعلى الجانب الغربى للطريق و38 تمثالأ على الجانب الشرقى، وأكثر التماثيل الباقية لاتزال مدفونة تحت منازل الأقصر الحديثة. 


مقصورة القارب التى بناها أمنحتب الثالث ومقصورة الإسكندر الأكبر



كان قدس الأقداس الذى بناه أمنحتب الثالث هو المكان الذى كان يوضع فيه القارب المقدس لآمون-رع عندما كان يجلب من الكرنك. وفى عصر الإسكندر الأكبر أزيلت الأعمدة الأربع التى كانت تحمل السقف وبنيت المقصورة الموجودة حالياً. 

وقد زينت هذه المقصورة من الداخل ومن الخارج بمناظر تصور الإسكندر وهو يتعبد أمام المعبودات المصرية المختلفة. 

ولا تزال معظم الجدران التى تحيط بالمقصورة تعرض مناظر لأمنحتب الثالث وهو يتعبد أمام أرباب طيبة، إلا أنه فى بعض الأحيان تم إستبدال أمنحتب بالإسكندر. 

مناظر إحتفال الأوبت



تصور المناظر المنقوشة على كل من الجدارين الطوليين اللذان يحفان بصالة أعمدة أمنحتب الثالث بمعبد الأقصر تفاصيل مظاهر الإحتفال بعيد الأوبت. 

وكان عيد الأوبت هو الإحتفال الذى يعلن بداية الرحلة السنوية لقوارب آمون-رع وموت وخنسو من معبد الكرنك إلى معبد الأقصر. وكانت مدة الإحتفال عشرة أيام تترك خلالها قوارب المعبودات مقاصيرها بالكرنك فى الشهر الثانى من موسم الفيضان وتذهب لمعبد الأقصر، ثم تعود للكرنك بعد عشرة أيام. وكان الغرض من هذا الإحتفال هو إعلان تجديد شباب آمون-رع، والذى يعنى بالتبعية تجديد شباب الملك نفسه، كما كان يضمن نظام الكون عن طريق القرابين والإحتفالات والطقوس التى كانت تقام فى أيام العيد. 

تبدأ المناظر فى تسلسل يبدأ فى الركن الشمالى الغربى من صالة الأعمدة وينتهى فى الركن الشمالى الشرقى. فيظر توت-عنخ-آمون فى الكرنك وهو يحرق البخور ويقدم القرابين والزهور لآمون والصور المقدسة للأرباب. 

تم تحمل القوارب لتخرج من الصرح أو بوابة المعبد، الذى بناه أمنحتب الثالث، والذى هو حاليأ الصرح الثالث لمعبد الكرنك، حتى تصل إلى شاطئ النهر حيث توضع على متن المراكب التى تجر المراكب بالحبال فى إتجاه الجنوب حتى تصل إلى معبد الأقصر. ويصاحب المراكب حملة الأعلام وكبار الموظفين والجنود والموسيقيون بما فيهم عازفى الطبول والأبواق والمغنيين والراقصين النوبيين وسيدات تحملن الشخاشيخ. 

وعندما يصل الموكب إلى معبد الأقصر يستقبله قادة العجلات الحربية والجنود والراقصون والموسيقيون وحملة القرابين والجزارون الذين سيذبحون الثيران المقدمة كقرابين. ثم يحمل الكهنة القوارب ثانية ليمروا بها بين القرابين المكرسة والرقصات الأكروباتية والموسيقيين حتى يضعوها على قواعدها فى داخل مقاصيرها. 

أما المناظر على الحائط الشرقى فهى تمثل رحلة عودة الموكب من معبد الأقصر إلى معبد الكرنك.


أنتهى بحمد الله
فى رعاية الله
ميــــــــــــمو

----------


## قلب مصر

جيلة قوى حلقة معبد الأقصر يا محمد
بس ليه مكملتش حلقة المتحف اليونانى والرومانى .... خير
مجهودك جميل ورائع ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> جيلة قوى حلقة معبد الأقصر يا محمد
> بس ليه مكملتش حلقة المتحف اليونانى والرومانى .... خير
> مجهودك جميل ورائع ربنا يبارك فيك



أزيك ياأم يوسف 
يارب تكونى بخير
متشكر على كلماتك الجميلة فى حق الموضوع
فى الحقيقة انا لاحظت ان الاثار الرومانية ..
 مش واخده حقها فى الدراسة فقررت انى أكتفى بما قدمتة منها الى الان حتى نكون على موعد أخر مع موضوع شامل وكامل مكمل ان شاء الله عنها فى القريب .. 
فى رعاية الله أم يوسف ...

----------


## قلب مصر

> أزيك ياأم يوسف 
> يارب تكونى بخير
> متشكر على كلماتك الجميلة فى حق الموضوع
> فى الحقيقة انا لاحظت ان الاثار الرومانية ..
>  مش واخده حقها فى الدراسة فقررت انى أكتفى بما قدمتة منها الى الان حتى نكون على موعد أخر مع موضوع شامل وكامل مكمل ان شاء الله عنها فى القريب .. 
> فى رعاية الله أم يوسف ...


شكرا يا ميمو
واحنا كلنا فى انتظار الموضوع المتكامل عن الآثار الرومانية
وشكرا مقدما على مجهودك يا محمد
وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة العيد وان شاء الله تقضى عيد سعيد

----------


## ahmssobh

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته
الموضوع جميل جدا وان شاء الله منتظرين الجديد*

----------


## osha

مبروك فوز الموضوع بالاوسكار ومن تميز الى تميز ان شاء الله

----------


## saladino

*تسلم ياميمو على الموضوع والمجهود الجميل والمعلومات الروعة
مصر ام الدنيا

فى أنتظار البقيةِ*

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف الف مبروك يا ميمو على الاوسكار

مع خالص تحياتى ,,,*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 

الف مبروك جائزة الأوسكار علي هذا الموضوع المميز .....
يستحقها عن جدارة ......
لك الشكر علي مواضيعك المميزة ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ألف شكر لكم جميعا
وألف شكر لاختياركم الاوسكار

----------


## جوليا

موضوع مميز ومجهود رائع

شكرا على الموضوع ومجهودك

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ميرسى ليكى جوليا

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="9 80"][/frame][/frame]
*الف مبروك اوسكار ابناء مصر 2006*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ميرسى يا أسكندرانى
وألف مبروك لينا كلنا

----------


## maya2007

مجهود رائع ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير

----------

